# Extension Collet?



## cts (Nov 25, 2008)

I am in the market for a collet extension to be able to change out bits while the router is mounted under the table. What options / features should I be looking for?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

Accurate, easy to change bits. A good price and a few positive reccomendations. Try the deal at MLCS.


----------



## Clouseau (Oct 12, 2009)

I have one, but have yet to use it. It seems hefty. The router better have good bearings.
Dan


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi 

Extension Collet no big deal at all ...

Many 1/4" and some 1/2" bits are just to short, the Extension will take care of that error, many and I have pull the bit out of the collet to the max and it's not safe and I know that and the extension makes it a safe way to use the router bits plus it will let you change the bits out from the top side of the router table.

Take a hard look at the BIG panel bits, now that's a real test for the router and it must have good bearing to swing that mass of steel at 40 mph...on the end of a 1/2" shank of steel  not to say anything about when it hits the stock at 40 mph..and gets that shock...

I'm just a user of the Extension and to me it's like getting slice bread after not having any...


=======



Clouseau said:


> I have one, but have yet to use it. It seems hefty. The router better have good bearings.
> Dan


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

Tom, 
Look at the collet extenders sold by MLCS. If you are in the U.S. you can get them very quickly. The seem to be solidly built and add minimal chances for wobble or other forms of unsteadiness. The best and safest situation of course is for the router bit to be attached directly in the collet. Have you considered alternatives such as Router Raizer, bent wrenches that allow you to work above the table while the collet is below the table.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Whilst I have a CMT extension, it's used on the rare occasions when that extra depth of cut is necessary but I would never consider using it full time, as Tom has mentioned, it's safest to have the cutter directly into the collet and use other methods to change cutters from above. You haven't stated what router you have, whether two spanners are required or one with a spindle lock in which case one hand would still need to be under the table to hold it engaged.


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

What model do you use Bobj3?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi 

Harry you crack me up " spanners " hahahahaha LOL LOL LOL
http://www.koalanet.com.au/australian-slang.html

Mike,,I use the MLCS brand,, 

=======



harrysin said:


> Whilst I have a CMT extension, it's used on the rare occasions when that extra depth of cut is necessary but I would never consider using it full time, as Tom has mentioned, it's safest to have the cutter directly into the collet and use other methods to change cutters from above. You haven't stated what router you have, whether two spanners are required or one with a spindle lock in which case one hand would still need to be under the table to hold it engaged.


----------



## dustmaker (May 18, 2009)

If you are not looking for much extra height or just want the convenience of table top bit switching, you might look at the Eliminator RC. I used one of these for a while with the DeWalt 625 and it works great.
Eliminator RC Chuck - NewWoodworker.com LLC


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Frank 

I tried one but didn't like the little nick the set screw puts in shank of the bits ...  then if I would use the bit in some other router without the Eliminator it would hang up just a little bit and I was not to sure if the bit was in right and tight ,,,the MLCS works just like the chuck on the router 

========



dustmaker said:


> If you are not looking for much extra height or just want the convenience of table top bit switching, you might look at the Eliminator RC. I used one of these for a while with the DeWalt 625 and it works great.
> Eliminator RC Chuck - NewWoodworker.com LLC


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

bobj3 said:


> Hi
> 
> Harry you crack me up " spanners " hahahahaha LOL LOL LOL
> Australian slang dictionary
> ...


'Spanner' is not Australian slang.
It is the original English word for what Americans now call a 'wrench'.:haha:


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks Gavin

I knew that but I love to pull Harry's chain, he knows he is posting on a site in the North American not in the UK or AU...but likes to put in the funny words now and then, but I do need to get him to drive on the right side of the road some day... but he has tried to get me to use the Metric way..I guess we are just both out of luck ....
Hey Gavin,,what would a pipe wrench be called in the UK,AU, a monkey spanner  ?? that you can find in the bottom of a tool box with a torch...  what O...

========



gav said:


> 'Spanner' is not Australian slang.
> It is the original English word for what Americans now call a 'wrench'.:haha:


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

If I said King Dick in my school classroom, I could possibly lose my job. I have to be very Porter Cable.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

" 'Spanner' is not Australian slang.
It is the original English word for what Americans now call a 'wrench'. "

That's the issue, Harry.. We Americans no longer speak English.. We speak American.. and use SAE dimensions. :lol:


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

BigJimAK said:


> " 'Spanner' is not Australian slang.
> It is the original English word for what Americans now call a 'wrench'. "
> 
> That's the issue, Harry.. We Americans no longer speak English.. We speak American.. and use SAE dimensions. :lol:


That's strange Jim, I Googled "English" and language was at the top of the list, however when I Googled "American", not a single hit!

The fact that through patience with Bj, over time, I not only got him to try skis, but to like them so much that he made several modifications and actively promotes their use, bearing this in mind, I'm hopeful that one day I'll get him to speak the Queens English. Just savour that thought!


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Really, Harry? Do ya think you can get him to convert from furlongs per fortnight to meters per second?


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Mike Wingate said:


> If I said King Dick in my school classroom, I could possibly lose my job. I have to be very Porter Cable.


Just in case some members are puzzled by Mike's post, here is an explanation.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

What is it ??? and what is used for ??? is one of the items they use in TX..  if you know what I mean.. 

============



harrysin said:


> Just in case some members are puzzled by Mike's post, here is an explanation.


----------



## sometimewoodworker (Feb 13, 2009)

BigJimAK said:


> That's the issue, Harry.. We Americans no longer speak English.. We speak American.. and use SAE dimensions. :lol:


That is always my point, and when Americans accept that point I have no problems with American grammar spelling and usage, it is your language after all. 

Unfortunately many Americans claim to use English and that the:big_boss: American grammar spelling and usage is correct English :shout:


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Harry
> 
> What is it ??? and what is used for ??? is one of the items they use in TX..  if you know what I mean..
> 
> ============


Bob, the only TX abbreviation I know is "transmitter"

Both those spanners were well used many many moons ago when I owned motorbikes and cars that were far older than me. The lower one is a thin tappet spanner which had occasional rests when I had side valve engines like the Ford 8 which had no means of adjusting the clearance.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

sometimewoodworker said:


> That is always my point, and when Americans accept that point I have no problems with American grammar spelling and usage, it is your language after all.
> 
> Unfortunately many Americans claim to use English and that the:big_boss: American grammar spelling and usage is correct English :shout:


Jerome, as you become more familiar with other members you will realise that in order to give some light relief from sawdust making, we joust with each other. From feedback that I get, members generally don't care a hoot about spelling and grammar, so long as they understand the intended meaning. It's similar with Imperial versus metric, the important thing being that when I post a project, where possible, I use Imperial because the majority of members of this forum use it in their daily lives.


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

I hadn't realised King Dick were still going. King Dick Tools - wrenches, screwdrivers, pliers, storage options, hacksaws, hammers, socketry and many other quality tools

BTW, I went for the Routeraizer Extreme Extension because it looked better balanced and was a one hand job. (No relation to previous comment!)

As no-one mentioned those are they not liked?

Cheers

Peter


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Peter, the two "spanners that I showed, I bought in the 1950's, I did however do a Google search and they are alive and well in Birmingham, England, I am however devastated to find that they no longer make spanners, instead they make "WRENCHES", how dare they!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

Thanks for the feed back,,in the states we use the TX in the address or CO,the TX. is short for Texas, CO. short for Colorado.... we also use zip codes to help move the mail (post) quicker, but we don't use the bike cycle to get the mail out anymore like they do in the UK 

" motorbikes" in the UK/AU ,in the states it's motorcycle 

==========



harrysin said:


> Bob, the only TX abbreviation I know is "transmitter"
> 
> Both those spanners were well used many many moons ago when I owned motorbikes and cars that were far older than me. The lower one is a thin tappet spanner which had occasional rests when I had side valve engines like the Ford 8 which had no means of adjusting the clearance.


----------



## LiteCol (Dec 26, 2009)

Thomas Schneider said:


> I am in the market for a collet extension to be able to change out bits while the router is mounted under the table. What options / features should I be looking for?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Good question. I am in the same market, so I'll be watching your answers. Good luck. BTW, what router are you using?


----------



## laxknut (Oct 17, 2008)

I have always wondered what makes collet extensions so darned expensive, very discouraging when folks overprice things to death.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

laxknut said:


> I have always wondered what makes collet extensions so darned expensive, very discouraging when folks overprice things to death.


I guess that we have to pay for precision machining, even a slight error in concentricity will give poor results and run the risk of becoming loose and therefore dangerous.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

laxknut said:


> I have always wondered what makes collet extensions so darned expensive, very discouraging when folks overprice things to death.


There are many answers to this one. Just depends on where you want to start. However, that's for another discussion/topic.

The one from MLCS is about the best around.


----------



## sometimewoodworker (Feb 13, 2009)

harrysin said:


> Jerome, as you become more familiar with other members you will realise that in order to give some light relief from sawdust making, we joust with each other. From feedback that I get, members generally don't care a hoot about spelling and grammar, so long as they understand the intended meaning.


Oh! I do understand that (I thought the smiles covered the point:yes4 and have not, would not, correct or insist on the grammar and spelling I use, in this forum or other sites I use. 

My point (which was not clearly stated) referred mostly to colleagues and people I meet in person 


> It's similar with Imperial versus metric, the important thing being that when I post a project, where possible, I use Imperial because the majority of members of this forum use it in their daily lives.


If compatibility does not make a problem I might well also. 

However for quite a few of my projects either metric is essential or the size is personal, so in those I will always use metric. Also there are so many web conversion sites it is easy to convert if needed.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

However for quite a few of my projects either metric is essential or the size is personal, so in those I will always use metric. Also there are so many web conversion sites it is easy to convert if needed.
sometimewoodworker is online now Add to sometimewoodworker's Reputation Report Post


It isn't always possible to convert a metric project into imperial, for instance, if I design a box with a fitted lid, both of which are fully routed, then it's most unlikely that there will be a template guide or cutter that will give a perfect fit. The converse is probably also true.

regarding "smilies", they're just not my thing


----------

